# Girlie Cruise?



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many years ago I've organised a cruise for the girls only.

We did a nice Pennine Cruise and finished with a nail do and dinner, which was enjoyed by all. If there is enough interest we could repeat something like this in the Spring. The nail do could easily be replaced with some retail therapy 

I'm off to Egypt for three weeks on the 29th Jan, so we could be thinking beginning/middle of March.

Over to you girls


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

How about a trip to the National Hunt festival at Cheltenham? Good shopping too in Cheltenham if I remember rightly if watching Horse racing all day is not your thing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Aly, hunting is defo NOT for me :?


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

It's not Hunting - that's the name for Jump racing in the UK ie the Grand National is a National Hunt race.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Amaranth said:


> It's not Hunting - that's the name for Jump racing in the UK ie the Grand National is a National Hunt race.


Ah,,,, just goes to show how much I know about these things :roll:

Lets see what the other girls say


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Dani, i wouldnt mind joining in depending how far north you are thnking of. Havent been on a tt meet for ages. I will keep an eye on this thread and thanks for asking.

Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Gill,

nice to hear from you!!! And as for area, if I can be biased, perhaps not much further south than Stoke-on-Trent also bearing in mind that Hev may want to join us and she's in Scotland


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested in doing something with the girls. We went on our first meet this weekend to Beaulieu. Had a great time and met some really nice people - men too!!!!
I'll keep an eye on the thread and hopefully we'll be abe to come up with something. Love the Cheltenham idea  We could have a posh picnic by the cars 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, Beaulieu is mega! Been there at EvenTT01 and would love to go back. 

Let's see who else is interested in our Girlie Cruise :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Amaranth said:


> How about a trip to the National Hunt festival at Cheltenham? Good shopping too in Cheltenham if I remember rightly if watching Horse racing all day is not your thing.


hi Aly, being a cheltenham guy i can deffinately say you have picked a lovely area.......and dont forget the drives around the cotswolds and the chipping campden areas are fantastic!!!!! yes the prom is a great shopping area with some great lunch area and i would like to suggest Morans for you ladies as it has great food and the wine is excellent. gazz


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gaz, out of the Girlies' Cruise thread :roll:

Other than that, I know how nice the Cotswolds are but we also need to consider Hev, Shell and Gill from up North


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ooops out..........gone


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

id be up for it, we could wax each others bikini line and swap underwear...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> id be up for it, we could wax each others bikini line and swap underwear...


I WANT INNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > id be up for it, we could wax each others bikini line and swap underwear...
> ...


Boys, boys; you'd better bring the CCs and carry the handbags :lol: :lol:

Oh, and be very patient of course when the girls are shopping


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Dani, stick me in the "definitely maybe" pile.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I was wondering where you were hiding Sara :wink:

Right, I'll be off for three weeks on Sunday, back 21st Feb. Carry on discussing, girls and we'll get something sorted asa I'm back 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right; keep discussing girls. 

I'll be off first thing tomorrow, back 21st Feb


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > id be up for it, we could wax each others bikini line and swap underwear...
> ...


me too, nothing like a freshly shaved one...
You just have to pile in...and out, in and out, in and out...


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


If boys want to join this cruise, it will be strictly on a "paying only" basis, ie you're there to stump up the cash for us girlies to treat ourselves! 

In fact, this could be a sponsored event! Come on boys, dig deep! :lol:


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

All you good ladies deserve to be spoilt pampered and fussed over money should not be an issue you are all well worth every penny


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> If boys want to join this cruise, it will be strictly on a "paying only" basis, ie you're there to stump up the cash for us girlies to treat ourselves!
> 
> In fact, this could be a sponsored event! Come on boys, dig deep! :lol:


I like your idea of a sponsored evenTT, Sara 



biggc said:


> All you good ladies deserve to be spoilt pampered and fussed over money should not be an issue you are all well worth every penny


Quite :-*


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Dig deep hands in pockets lads the good ladies of the forum deserve to be spoilt and pampered what do you think girls :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

biggc said:


> Dig deep hands in pockets lads the good ladies of the forum deserve to be spoilt and pampered what do you think girls :lol:


Agreed! You get the collection started and Dani can be the treasurer. In accordance with the rules of such programmes as "100 men own my breasts" we will be happy to oblige with photographs of what the funds have been expended on. Manicures, pedicures, the works


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi ya Burns I am just the guy looking after you girls you all deserve it manicures pedicures new shoes new clothes the works jewellery how about it guys let spoil the lovely ladies :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

biggc said:


> Hi ya Burns I am just the guy looking after you girls you all deserve it manicures pedicures new shoes new clothes the works jewellery how about it guys let spoil the lovely ladies :lol:


How could we resist :-*


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Any time Dani your all worth it got you girls best interests at heart money should me no object brownie points for me lol xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

biggc said:


> Any time Dani your all worth it got you girls best interests at heart money should me no object brownie points for me lol xx


Ooh, I was a Scout leader so Brownie points are good


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

good good come on guys open the wallets im sure it would be worth while :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I could be tempted to come along if the tt boyZ are paying for goodies


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Dotti said:


> I could be tempted to come along if the tt boyZ are paying for goodies


Of Course Anything For You Ladies :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Girls, I think we need to get the ball rolling and I volunteer to set up a seperate bank account biggc :wink:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Dani
Have we got a date or venue yet? Would love to be there if I can 8) 
Dawn


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Aren't we waiting for the boys to sponsor us? :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=18&t=263271


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Any Time Come On Guys


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, seeing you're so generous, I've asked the moderators to move your thread into the MKI section


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

as I said If Every Male Member Paid £10 it would no doubt amount to a wee bit of money for you ladies to burn xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think all girls could do a full week in a pamper spa if that would be the case!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

BigC just a simple question WHY???


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> BigC just a simple question WHY???


It Was Just Something Burns Said And I Thought I Would Jump On The Band Wagon And Help You Girls Out Just Think A Would Be A Nice Thing Ton Do For The Ladies Of The Forum And At A Couple Of Pounds Each Would Not Break The Bank x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I gave this some thought this morning: what do you girls think about a day out at Alton Towers in Derbyshire? I've never been and always wanted to go 

http://www.altontowers.com/


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Due to the fact that most of the helpful information comes from the male side of things should it not
be the other way around??


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

there is a thought but in truth wee could all put a we bit past each month and have a good cruise


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

robokn said:


> Due to the fact that most of the helpful information comes from the male side of things should it not
> be the other way around??


Stop trying to be a spoil sport Rob and get on with that article you promised me umpteen times :lol: :lol: :lol:

[btw, if you look back to the beginning of the forum you'll find that some girls did contribute info to the MK1 board; MK2 didn't exist then of course. It's only the boredom that sets in after years and years of constant repeats that has stopped that]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

You Tell Them You Girls All Need To Be Spoilt And Pampered now and again and if everybody chipped in it would only cost buttons xx :lol: :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for your support on this xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So what do you girls think about Alton Towers?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> So what do you girls think about Alton Towers?


Not sure I'd be up for it. Done it loads and got a bit bored of it now, if I'm honest. Sorry!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you girls think about Alton Towers?
> ...


No worries Sara. What's your suggestion?
[we could always have a fitness day in my gym followed by a curry :roll:


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry Dani, not really my cup of tea :? Thought we were looking at the spa option, no?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anything goes. What do you suggest? 

Perhaps I ought to start a new thread without the boys interfering :wink:

I also think we really need to sort a budget for a Spa day/weekend?


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Depending on where all the attendees come from, we'll need to go for somewhere fairly central. If you have a rough idea of location I'd be happy to source some suitable venues. I think it'd be really cool pulling up to a country house hotel in our cars, with pool, spa etc. It would also be a great backdrop for photos of the TTs. What do you think?  x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Arctic Fox said:


> I think it'd be really cool pulling up to a country house hotel in our cars, with pool, spa etc. It would also be a great backdrop for photos of the TTs. What do you think?  x


I think we ought to be roughly Birmingham area (or just north of it) to accommodate Gill (seasurfer) and Hev (who hasn't posted yet whether or not she wants to come)


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok leave it to me. I'll see if I can come up with some ideas over the weekend x


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I love this idea! A Girls only TT cruise sounds great. The only problem, at the moment, is that I'm just getting ready to place my order for a TT, so won't have one for a couple months yet, or 3. So may not be able to attend a cruise early this year, but will be keeping an eye on the treads for the next one.

xx MG


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worry MoxieGirl. I'm sure we can sort a date that's suitable for all of us 

And as you may have your TT just in time for the biggest TT gathering in the UK, I hope to see you at Gaydon if not before

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> No worry MoxieGirl. I'm sure we can sort a date that's suitable for all of us
> 
> And as you may have your TT just in time for the biggest TT gathering in the UK, I hope to see you at Gaydon if not before
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


That sounds like fun! Will put the date in my calendar.

MG


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Arctic Fox said:


> Ok leave it to me. I'll see if I can come up with some ideas over the weekend x


Would budgets stretch to something like this?
http://www.handpickedhotels.co.uk/hotel ... package=49


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Is the Celtic Manor at Newport too far south?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I would think that Gill, Sara (and Hev) wouldn't want to go that far south. But that's me thinking - not them talking


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

How about the other one near Birmingham? Any good?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Arctic Fox said:


> Arctic Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Ok leave it to me. I'll see if I can come up with some ideas over the weekend x
> ...


  Wow - that doesn't come cheap does it! :lol:

If I'm spending that sort of cash, it's going on something for the TT!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps a "simple" day cruise with a nice meal in the evening would suit our pockets more?

BTW, I was waiting for someone else (in this case you, Sara) to reply before I did as I didn't want to be a spoil sport.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes good idea keep it simple  I'm all for that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right. I'll put my thinking cap on over the coming weekend and post a few ideas 8)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry, missed this up to now but I might well be up for this. Liked the Alton Towers option that's been kicked into touch more than the spa day as I luv Alton Towers and haven't been for years!

What about afternoon tea in one of those posh stately homes? I'm sure my mate booked something online for her mum recently like that.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

TT K8 said:


> Sorry, missed this up to now but I might well be up for this. Liked the Alton Towers option that's been kicked into touch more than the spa day as I luv Alton Towers and haven't been for years!
> 
> What about afternoon tea in one of those posh stately homes? I'm sure my mate booked something online for her mum recently like that.


Ooh yes, I like that idea Kate.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Quite a few on here in the midlands......

http://www.tescogifts.com/Category/Id/1 ... d_Midlands


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

These guys do afternoon tea but also have some reasonable room rates if we wanted that. £45 to £50 for a double/twin room on a Friday in May.
Good price if we'd share?

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/brook-m ... ity_target

The area around Sutton Coldfield is quite nice as well and good for a cruise


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Afternoon tea! I'm game!!!! 

I'm forever telling my mum that when I retire (in around 30 years or so!) I shall not be a "lady who lunches" but instead will be a "lady who takes afternoon tea". 8) I'm already getting into practice!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Afternoon Tea then 8)


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dani, do we have a date in mind yet? If it's date in May that was selected in the hotel link I'll struggle. We've got the Welsh cruise the week before and the Cheddar/Weston trip the week after - think I might have a spot of bother with 'im indoors if I wanna do something 3 weekends running!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No, no date yet Kate. I just tried out any old date to check for rough prices.

I wouldn't be able to do that May date either, because I'm going on Andrew's Scottish trip. To be quite honest, I'm sooo booked up atm that I'll be struggling until early June. What do you girls think to the first weekend in June?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

2nd-3rd June is out I'm afraid. Hubby and I will have been married 20 years at the end of May and we're away that weekend. The following weekend might just be possible, but probably not for an overnight stay as the weekend after that we go on holiday for a week, the weekend after we get back is Quay for your car in Poole, and the weekend after that is Gaydon!

22nd July onwards is looking better, but if everyone else can make the first weekend in June you'll just have to go ahead without me [smiley=bigcry.gif] (just bear in mind that's long bank holiday weekend so everywhere will be packed.........)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will have to take a back seat on the arranging of dates I'm afraid. On-call rotas haven't been issued that far ahead yet, so I can't really say whether I'll be free on a particular weekend. :roll: Best way forward is probably for you guys to decide on a date and if I'm not on call, I'll be there.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dani - any news on this? I'm getting pretty booked up until the end of July.............


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kate, I think that most of us have the same problems: either time and/or finances.

In the mean time I had another idea: in A29 I suggested a day at the Police Training Skid Pan near Hixon, (just off the A51 west of Newcastle-under-Lyme) which is a most fantastic learning experience. I've done it a few times and the people who used to love it most have always been the ladies.

You get to experience skids in a rear wheel driven car (mega fun!!), a front wheel driven car and you also learn cadence breaking with and without ABS. All of this is taught in absolute safety and at speeds around 10mph to 15mph as the driven wheel are bold so you go into a skid easily. The instructors are all advance police driving instructors. Excellent experience!!   

So, how do you ladies feel about a trip to the skid pan with a cruise and meal afterwards? The cost for a one hour intense training was £75 a couple of years ago, but to me it is money well spent as it really improves perceptual acuteness about what happens if/when you push your car (to the limits) and you'll have learned how to react. 8)

If this sounds like something us ladies want to do I'll give them a ring next week and we can take it from there


----------



## Arctic Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

Sounds great fun Dani but a bit too far away for me. It's about 180 miles each way up M5/M6. I know it must be a nightmare trying to suit everyone, so don't worry about me. Good luck


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Dani,

Sorry, I'm going to have to duck out as well. Skid pan idea is great and something I'd like to do, but like Dawn it's just too far away.

Maybe next time.


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys, did this ever happen? I would be keen to get involved. X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Olivea said:


> Hi guys, did this ever happen? I would be keen to get involved. X


Hi Olivea,

It happened once with great success and we had a brilliant time 

The one I suggested beginning of the year never was unfortunately. But I'm very happy to arrange something however it would have to be April 2013 for I'm going to be very busy over the next three months


----------



## Olivea (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I would certainly attend so yes, please do let me know. I am currently giving the role of regional rep for West Midlands a go and would welcome any ideas to make this a Success.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

typical - you girls have been talking about it for a year.
Without men to sort things out for you nothing would ever get done


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> typical - you girls have been talking about it for a year.
> Without men to sort things out for you nothing would ever get done


I am sure *YOU* could sort it Tosh, even if though the girls are spread between Scotland and Cornwall :?


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi girls,
Think your idea sounds great but 
Your s is a bit to far out for this sussex girl, unless there where any others from down
South who wanted to go and make a weekend of it...could be good fun. Would give the tt s a run out!
IF NOT
Would love to here from any tt ladies from the south...who would like to get together....  
Regards
Chrissy101


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

chrissy101 said:


> Hi girls,
> make a weekend of it...could be good fun. Would give the tt s a run out!


Hi Chrissy,

that was the original idea: nice girlie weekend 

Perhaps we'll get it together this year :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

can i offer myself up as a fine physical specimen of a man (nightly entertainment) for you good ladies :roll:

things i offer:

foot massage: oh i am the GOD....got my technique downt to a T!!! no tickling at all

back massage: am not bad at removing knots in and around the shoulder area and the odd punch to push those vertibrae back in place :lol:

other services: £3 an hour (wink wink)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> can i offer myself up as a fine physical specimen of a man for you good ladies :roll:


Of course you can Gazzer. We're still looking for the kind chaperone to wave the CC


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ppppssssttttt (can anyone tell me what a cc is)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's a Credit Card :wink: :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> It's a Credit Card :wink: :-*


 oh sorry ive never had one  i dont like credit or finance tbh....loans etc hate them all lol.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > It's a Credit Card :wink: :-*
> ...


Loans - a no-no for me as is finance. CC is ok (I think) if always paid off in full 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have credit cards galore


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you offering then?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Are you offering then?


 :lol: :lol: oh very quick hun........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uncle Fester (Nov 18, 2012)

so the girls outing went well then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Im from Belfast and would have travelled for a cruise - lightweights :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## amberTT (May 12, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a TT at the moment so fingers crossed I will have one for meets!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

amberTT said:


> I'm looking to buy a TT at the moment so fingers crossed I will have one for meets!


Hey amber,

welcome to the Forum. Give us a shout when you have your TT and hopefully we'll meet at one or more events/cruises.

Dani


----------



## themarkwilkinson (Sep 10, 2021)

Just stopping by! new here lol


----------

